# CLEAN bachelorette party games?



## GingerPanda

I am a bridesmaid in my friend's wedding this July, and we're planning her bachelorette party. The only thing is that we have no game ideas because her 12-year-old sister is also a bridesmaid, so we can't do anything "dirty"!

It's going to be during the day, so we just need some game ideas that 5-7 ladies can play.

So far all I have come up with is maybe sending her fiance a message on Facebook telling him to answer like 20 non-dirty questions about himself without telling her about them, then have her answer them to see how many she gets right.

We may be having it at my condo community's pool, so it might be a pool party. I know there are tons of pool party games out there, but I'd really like to keep it wedding-themed.

Anybody have any ideas for bachelorette party games that don't involve penises?

:haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

Pin the Bouquet:
You will need a pic of the Bride blown up into poster size, although a sketch will do! Each guest is blindfolded, spun around three times, given a shot of champagne and then handed a flower with a pin attached. Each guest must then try and pin the flower onto the Brides hand. Whoever gets closest wins. Everyone can mark their name on the poster, and can be given to the Bride as a memento. 

The Tasting Game:
Fill each bowl with a sample of a food substance i.e. flour, sauces, spices etc and stick the name of each under the bowl. Each guest is given a spoon and must taste the contents, and write down on a piece of paper what their guess is. The guest who has the most correct wins. 

The Gift Game:
Give each guest a list of all your guests as they arrive. Before you start opening your presents, tell them to pay attention to who gave what. When all gifts are opened, everyone must write down on their lists what each guest gave! The one with the most correct answers wins. 

Who Am I?
All guests write the name of a famous bride (either real or fictitious) on a small piece of paper and puts it in a hat. Everyone then picks one, and without looking at the name, licks it and sticks it on their forehead! Everyone gets to ask a question about who they are, for example "Am I real?", and can continue with another question if they get a yes answer. When they get a no answer, the next person gets to ask a question about who they are. When you get an idea of who you might be, you can take a guess, but can only guess three times before you are out. The person who guesses who they are first wins. 

How well do you know the bride?
Bridesmaids makes up a questionnaire of about 20 questions about the bride and hands them out to all the guests. The guest must then answers the best they can. When everyone has finished, all the guests read out their answers one by one, and then the Bride can correct them! The person with the most correct answers wins. All questionnaires should then be put into a folder for the Bride to keep! 

I went to..
Everyone sits in a circle and the first person to start the game must say "I went to (Bride's name) Wedding and I . . . . "adding a sentence. The next person must then start from the beginning, saying what the first person said, and then adding another sentence. Continue around the circle until someone forgets the story, and then is out of the game. The person who is left wins. 

Wedding Poems
Everyone must find a partner, and then are given a wedding word. In 10 minutes each team must make up a wedding poem about the bride and groom that incorporates their given word. When everyone is finished, there should be a reading of all the poems, and the Bride can choose the winner. The poems should be collated into a book for the Bride to keep. 

Wedding Pictionary
You will need a white board so all the guests can see the drawings and an egg timer. Everyone writes down a word related to the wedding theme and puts them in a bowl. Then in pairs, one picks a word and attempts to draw it on the white board, and the other has to guess what it is, beating the one minute egg timer. If successful you get one point. The pair with the most points wins. 

Charades
The only catch is that every movie, song, book etc must be wedding related. This is a game that everyone knows. 

What's My Word?
This is a great icebreaker for wedding showers. Before the shower, make a list of wedding-related words (gown, honeymoon, love, groom's name, etc.). Write these words on nametags, and as guests arrive at the shower, give each a nametag. The guest is not allowed to say the word on their nametag. If someone hears her say the word, that person takes the sticker. At the end of the shower, the person with the most stickers wins a prize. 

Social Threads
Pass out a spool of thread and tell each guest to break off as much thread as they think they will need. They will ask what it is for but just tell them not to take too much but to be sure to get enough. It is funny to see some break off a long piece and some just take a very short piece. When everyone has their thread each person must tell about themselves as they wrap the string around their finger not stopping until they reach the end of their thread. Some seem horrified as they look at their almost endless length of string. A good ice breaker. 

What was your name?
This game gets everyone's memory working. You have your guest sit around in a circle. Each person introduces themselves along with their favourite fruit or hobby, that starts with their first initial. For example; Hi my name is April and my favourite fruit is an apple. Or Hi I'm Bob and I play basketball. You ever gets the most or all the names right wins a price. This way everyone would get to know each other's name for the wedding. 

Try to Pop the Balloon!
Provide each guest with a balloon that they must blow up, tie, and break. In each balloon is a strip of paper that has a simple saying. One balloon has the wedding date and that person receives a prize. I purchase 12" wedding colour balloons and insert the strips of paper. Sayings that you can use on the strips of paper inside the balloons include, "too bad", "better luck next time", "sorry, no cigar", "nothing for you", etc. It's great to watch participants try to pop the balloons buy sitting, standing, stomping, etc. Latex balloons work the best, as they are a little harder to break..... 

Spice of Life
Take 10 or more different spices and covered so no one knows what they are. Number each one (before the party). Pass them around. Everyone has to guess what spice it was. Later take off the covers and call out the number along with the correct name of the spice. 

Caught in the Middle
Have everybody sit in a circle. Get several brown lunch bags and put something in them (make-up, baby food, clothing items). Start some music and pass a bag around. When the music stops the person with the bag and the person who handed them the bag must go to the centre. Both are blindfolded and then the contents of the bag are revealed. The one with the bag must do something with the object to the other person (feed baby food, put the lipstick on). It's really funny, especially when the person with the bag can't figure out what the object is. 

Date game
Starting with the person sitting to the left of the bride, go around the room until each guests has told their birthday or the date of their wedding anniversary. The person whose date is closes to the wedding wins a prize. 

Memories
This is a sentimental and emotional game. All the guests have to sit around in a circle and starting from the person to the left of the bride everyone states what they most fondly remember about the first time they met the bride or they're most cherished memory about friendship or the happiest memory. 

Caught you!
At the beginning of the shower give a gift to the second person arriving, and the fifth, and the eighth ( however many you decide). And instruct everyone who arrives" not to cross their legs." If she is caught with her legs crossed she has to forfeit her gift to the one who caught her. Everyone keeps an eye on everyone, it is fun to see who has the gifts at the end of the party, then the girls open their gifts. This also includes the gifts from the other games played. It is a great ice-breaker and lots of fun. 

Create the Future
Put the guests into groups and give each group a stack of old magazines, scissors and a photo album page. Assign each group a topic i.e. the couples courtship, honeymoon, their home, kids, ect. Have each group make a collage pertaining to their topic by cutting pictures out of the magazines. Once finished, put all the pages into an album and pass it around. It is hilarious to see what everyone comes up with 

Operator
Have the guest sit in a circle. The person to the left of the bride starts by saying, "My name is Mary and I am going to Jennifer's bridal shower and I brought many oven mitts" (The point is to make your "gift" start with the same letter of your first name. This is very important because it is a clue for the other part of this game.) Then the person to the left of Mary would say "My name is Sally and I am going to Jennifer's bridal shower and I brought seven silky slips and Mary brought many oven mitts." Continue around the circle with each person saying their name and "gift" and then also reciting the names and "gifts" of the people who had already taken a turn. 

Pass It On!
Everyone should be sitting in a circle formation. Starting with the host of the shower, she states one word describing a wedding or bridal shower. The next says her word, plus the word from the previous person, i.e., 1st person: bridal gown; 2nd person: church, bridal gown; 3rd person: limousine, church, bridal shower, and so on. 

Recipe for a Good Marriage
What you do is give everyone a piece of stationary and have them right down what they would consider a recipe for a good marriage would be. When everyone is done you have them fold their recipe in half and put it in a bowl or hat and you then draw the recipes out one by one and read them off and everyone has to guess who may have written the recipe. It is not only a good way to get to know each other and laugh but you can only imagine what kind of recipes you get. 

What's hidden in the purse?
A fun, quick shower game is to have everyone get their purses out. Give them the name of an item they may have in their purse and give a prize to the first person to pull the item out of their purse. You can start with common things like a nail file or a hairbrush, but it starts to get crazy when you start asking for things like buttons, bobby pins, toothpicks, sewing kits, you name it!!! It is fun to see who has the craziest stuff in their purses!!! And it is one time when it can pay off to have everything but the kitchen sink in your purse!!!

You can leave the alcohol out for the 12 year old xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Lots of great ideas here, thank you!


----------

